# The most unpopular Lange.



## Dancing Fire

This RG AC flew in a few days ago. The AC is the "black sheep" of the Lange family. It has never been a loved watch with Lange fans, but I love it b/c of its clean dial and mini rotor. From the back side it looks very similar to the Lange PC.


----------



## tommyjai92

Urm, why is it the "black sheep" of the Lange family?


----------



## Omjlc

Unpopular? Not in my books. Stunning watch. Congrats.


----------



## Dancing Fire

tommyjai92 said:


> Urm, why is it the "black sheep" of the Lange family?


I think b/c most Lange fans prefer the perpetual calendar.


----------



## CFR

Beautiful watch! It'd definitely not a black sheep in my area. I own the Langematik Perpetual, but the other folks here all own the Annual Calendar. If the AC had been out back when I bought the Perpetual, I probably would've gotten the AC instead. It's much more legible.

The one and only functional thing about the Perpetual that's a huge advantage over the AC is the "genius button" at 10 o'clock -- the single-push corrector that advances every calendar function by 1 day with every push. It means you don't have to keep the watch on a winder if you wear it infrequently, because you can easily set it correctly by repeatedly pushing the button.


----------



## Dancing Fire

CFR said:


> Beautiful watch! It'd definitely not a black sheep in my area. I own the Langematik Perpetual, *but the other folks here all own the Annual Calendar.* If the AC had been out back when I bought the Perpetual, I probably would've gotten the AC instead. It's much more legible.


Hmmm...that's a surprise.


----------



## Icycas

I love it. Classic proportions. Without the price tag of a perpetual.


----------



## OrolgioPete

Nice watch... and ring!


----------



## gb-men

Nice choice...


----------



## JDCfour

Gorgeous timepiece. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger

Nice! That's a beauty. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

If it is they're sure not pricing it as such, dang it . . .


----------



## mike70sk

fugly


----------



## Dancing Fire

mike70sk said:


> fugly


Yes, according to the Lange crowd.


----------



## TJMike

Dancing Fire said:


> Yes, according to the Lange crowd.


Well I am part of the Lange crowd and I really like the watch.


----------



## TudorKnight

I love this one!


----------



## Vural

White dial nice on some watches like this one or Longines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFR

If you haven't already seen it, you may find this recent Hodkinee piece on the 1815 Annual Calendar to be interesting. The comments section references the Saxonia AC several times.


----------



## njay24

Dancing Fire said:


> This RG AC flew in a few days ago. The AC is the "black sheep" of the Lange family. It has never been a loved watch with Lange fans, but I love it b/c of its clean dial and mini rotor. From the back side it looks very similar to the Lange PC.


Stunning

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Archiesdad

Now that's tasty, maybe I'm a black sheep too?


----------



## champ13

love it too


----------



## KhalidMay

Not a "black sheep" in my view. Stunning watch!


----------



## dr3ws

Are they the most unpopular lange thou? I handled one recently at an AD and I absolutely love it but can't afford it of course?


----------



## jubbaa

well, I think it looks amazing and would be lucky to own one !


----------



## correctomundo

Nice ring and a beautiful watch


----------



## Aggiez28

i think it looks really good. very clean and uncluttered.


----------



## vindicate

I think it has its merits.


----------



## angelikaC

I think this was one of the better reference A.L.S has produced. The new 1815 annual calendar priced at $40K without the dual date apertures. I somehow think this is more elegant than the newer one.


----------



## verymickey

the micro-ish rotor adds to the charm


----------



## Unsubscriber

Very beautiful (a truism with Lange)!


----------



## Moerdn

I like it as well !


----------

